# Welche Helme haben Eure Kids?



## batida78 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach umfangreicher Recherche (v.a. hier im Forum  ) haben wir für unsere Tochter ein Islabike bestellt. Nun wollen wir auch einen neuen Helm zum Bike kaufen. Bisher hatten wir einen Nutcase  (click), sind aber nicht zufrieden, weil wir den einfach nicht  vernünftig eingestellt bekommen und er immer in den Nacken rutscht. 

Ich wollte mal fragen, welche Helme Ihr habt / empfehlen könnt? Mir  gefällt diese Helmform wie beim Nutcase schon gut eigentlich...

Vielen Dank für Ideen und beste Grüße
batida


----------



## vorwaerts (3. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich wie bei den großen, oder? Der Helm muss zunächst mal passen  Gutes Aussehen ist dann auch wichtig, kommt aber meiner Meinung erst nachrangig (Hauptsache, der Helm ist auf dem Kopf).

Wir haben sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Helmen von KED gemacht. Gute Funktion und sehr einfache Verstellung.
Auch haben wir sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Bell Fraction gemacht. Der passt super derzeit, allerdings ist die Größeneinstellung nur über verschiedene Pads möglich. Aber wie gesagt, passt derzeit und es gibt viele Designs, u. a. auch mit Paul Frank 

Die Helme hat hier jeweils der örtliche Handel gehabt bzw. schnell besorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (3. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Meine Meinung: ;-)
Ich denke, die Helme muessen auch schon fuer die Kleinen einen gewissen "Coolnessfaktor" haben. Ambesten sollten sie so aussehen, wie bei den Typen, die die tollen tricks machen, damit eine gewisse Identifikation mit dem Helm entstehen kann.
Weiterhin sollte er im Fahradleben eine totale selbstverstaendlichkeit haben, auch bei den Eltern. Also er sollte automatisch auf den Kopf "wandern" bevor auf dem Bike Platz genommen wird. bei Kindern und Eltern. Der helm sollte etwas positives sein und nicht immer nur als "scheissding" bezeichnet werden.
;-)

Was ich gerade bei aelteren Schulkindern (insb Maedchen) immer sehe, dass der Helm bis  Ende Sichtweite Eltern auf dem Kopf getragen wird und dann am Lenker spazieren gefahren wird. Der Druck der Peergroup ist wohl doch oft noch zu stark.

Aber bei den Leuten hier im Forum ist der Umgang wohl noch etwas anders, hoffe ich.

So, nach dem blahblah mal konktrt zur Frage ;-)

Mein Grosser faehrt einen Helm von Etto aus dieser Serie:
http://www.etto.eu/produkter/sommer/psycho-kid

(als wir gekauft hatten war die auswahl noch groesser) hm...

Der Helm sitzt ganz gut, die Groessenverstellung ist aber auch nur ueber unterschiedlich grosse Pads möglich.

Mein Kleiner faehrt einen Fraction (PaulFrank Design) von Bell:
http://www.cambriabike.com/product/...paul_frank_b_boy_julius_x_small_108678467.php
(der link ist nur der erste der google bildersuche, soll keine shopwerbung sein)
Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte ist auch da die Groessenverstellung nur ueber Pads möglich, er sitzt aber ganz gut. Nachteilig ist, dass oefters mal nachgestellt werden muss, da die Riemen sich anscheinend verstellen. Gilt aber auch beim oben erwaehnten Etto Helm. 
Gibt es ueberhaupt Helme, wo sich die Riemen nicht mehr oder weniger stark verstellen?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## jplonka (4. Januar 2013)

Hi, im Winter nutzen wir den Skihelm meiner Tochter:
http://smithoptics.eu/products/#/Helmets/Junior+Helmets/Galaxy+Cosmos/view/
Sie ist mit dem Design glücklich, er ist warm und sie hört (wenn sie will) recht gut. Normtechnisch scheinen mir Ski- und Fahrradhelme grundsätzlich gleichwertig zu sein (siehe: http://www.forum-kindersicherheit.de/viewtopic.php?t=1158), ohne dass ich das weiter überprüft hätte. Der Skihelm sitzt tatsächlich besser als ihr (Sommer-)Fahrradhelm und macht damit generell den besseren/sichereren Eindruck auf mich. Er überzeugt sogar mich Fahrrad-Helm-Skeptiker, da er im Handling m.E. besser (!) als eine Mütze ist (leicht, wird von außen nicht naß, kommt nicht so schnell weg...).
Solltest Du jemals mit deinen Kids im Schneetreiben Fahrradfahren: Der Smith  hat (wie andere Skihelme auch) eine abgestimmte, anclipbare Skibrille - total genial auch auf dem Fahrrad, wenn es schneit (was es leider in unseren Breiten diesen Winter viel zu wenig getan hat).
Und ja: Der Helm war teuer. Sie hatte vorher eine günstigere Alternative von Aldi. Aber: Da sie den Helm auch beim Ski- und Schlittenfahren aufsetzt und eben im Winter auch täglich auf dem Fahrrad, relativiert sich das m.E. etwas.
Gruß
Jens
P.S.: Noch zum Rodeln: Ich als Fahrrad-Helm-Skeptiker finde es immer recht amüsant, zu sehen, dass die Kids, die den ganzen Sommer mit Fahrradhelmen auf der Birne unterwegs sind, beim Rodeln von den Eltern ohne was auf dem Kopf losgelassen werden, obwohl die Verletzungsgefahr nach meiner subjektiven Einschätzung höher ist: Boden ist ggf. uneben und hartgefroren, Lenkbarkeit eines Schlittens ggü. Fahrrad ist eher mau, dutzende von anderen Kids auf der Strecke - und wieviele Kids stürzen sich mit ihren Fahrrädern tatsächlich Abhänge hinunter? OK, die Fallhöhe beim Fahrrad ist eine andere...
Man lernt: Risikoeinschätzungen sind schon was sehr subjektives und auch bei einer Person nicht immer stringent ...


----------



## batida78 (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

danke schon mal für Eure Antworten! Ihr habt recht: der Helm muss passen UND dem Nachwuchs auch gefallen / "cool" sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Wir hatten ja wie gesagt bei unserem coolen Nutcase das Problem, dass  er immer hinten in den Nacken rutschte (die Riemen haben sich auch immer  gelockert), und beim Bell habe ich in einer Rezension auf Amazon  gelesen, dass die das gleiche Problem mit dem Helm hatten. Traue mich  deshalb nicht, so einen zu bestellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Über  Skihelme bin ich auch schon gestolpert, habe aber gelesen, dass es  anscheinend verschiedene DIN Sicherheitsstandards für die  unterschiedlichen Anwendungsgebiete gibt (Fahrrad, Ski/Snowboard,  Skate...). Ich habe jetzt einen gefunden, der die drei genannten (es  gibt ja noch mehr) erfüllt, also für Wintersport und Fahrrad genommen  werden kann: Bern Helme (click)
Die  sehen schick aus, finde ich, scheinen gut zu sein (hab viele sehr  positive Rezensionen im Netz gefunden), und man kann alternativ den  Sonnenvisor oder einen Mützeneinsatz reinklippen (und auch einen  Goggle-Halter anschrauben). Was haltet Ihr von den Bern Helmen? Hat  jemand so einen?


----------



## robby (4. Januar 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Helme muessen auch schon fuer die Kleinen einen gewissen "Coolnessfaktor" haben. Ambesten sollten sie so aussehen, wie bei den Typen, die die tollen tricks machen, damit eine gewisse Identifikation mit dem Helm entstehen kann.



Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben!
Meine dreijährige Tochter steht jedenfalls noch nicht auf die Typen, die die tollen Tricks machen. Ihr Helm muss entweder ihre Lieblingsfarbe haben oder so aussehen, wie der Helm von ihrer besten Freundin...

Bei diesem Thema muss man klar auch das Alter des Kindes erwähnen, Schulkinder stellen eben andere Ansprüche als die Laufrad-Fraktion. 

Wir haben uns für unsere damals 2jährige für den Casco Mini Generation in Größe XS entschieden. Der Generation ist einer der wenigen Helme, die auf 44cm-Köpfe passen und speziell für den Anhängereinsatz geeignet sind. Im Vergleich zu anderen Helmen vermutlich der einfachste Einstell-Mechanismus, da kann IMHO kein anderer Hersteller mithalten. Durch die neutrale Optik geht der Helm auch prima als Reit- oder SKihelm durch und für die kalte Jahreszeit gibt es ihn auch mit Ohrenpads.
In diesem Jahr wird unsere Tochter dem Helm entwachsen und so wie es
aussieht werden wir uns wohl die größere Variante kaufen, denn sie setzt ihn einfach gerne auf.

Auch gut gefallen uns die Modell Alpina Rocky, Uxex Hero oder Uvex Uvision - aber dazu fehlen mir die Erfahrungen. 

Die Melonenoptik des Nutcase finde ich witzig, genauso wie die Billardkugel des Casco. Aber damit können die Kids wenig anfangen.


----------



## robby (4. Januar 2013)

Die Bern-Helme sind in den kanadischen Skigebieten weit verbreitet. Habe vor einigen Jahren mal einen zur Probe aufgesetzt, aber die Passform war in meinem Fall unter aller Kanone. Habe auch das Gefühl, hier geht es nur um Style. Da Kinderköpfe in ständigem Wachstum sind halte ich Kopfbänder mit Drehverschluss unabdingbar. Die alleinige Größeneinstellung allein über Pads wie bei Bell(?) der Fall ist IMHO nicht mehr zeitgemäß, diese Lösungen hatte ich bereits selbst vor 20 Jahren und war schon damals nicht zufrieden damit...


----------



## batida78 (4. Januar 2013)

Na, ich glaube wintermute meinte ja auch, dass die Helme den Kids gefallen müssen; ob nun, weil die beste Freundin den gleichen hat oder die coolen Typen mit den Tricks, ist bei jedem Kind wieder unterschiedlich.
Wir haben ja den Wassermelonen Helm und unserer Tochter gefällt er super, wobei sie sich heute vermutlich einen in pink/lila/glitzer aussuchen würde   Deshalb soll sie auch einen in ihren Lieblingsfarben haben (allerdings nicht unbedingt mit Feen, die auf Blüten sitzen), und eine Form, die mir gefällt, und der zuallererst natürlich gut sitzt.

Der Nutcase, den wir haben, hat ein Kopfband mit Drehverschluss, und trotzdem sitzt er nicht. Ich glaub, man muss wohl die Helme durchprobieren, welcher am besten auf den entsprechenden Kopf passt...

Die Casco Helme gefallen mir übrigens auch gut, z.B. die der Fun Generation; die sehen ein bisschen "böse" aus mit den Lochplatten vorn drauf, hihi


----------



## wintermute (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo,



batida78 schrieb:


> Na, ich glaube wintermute meinte ja auch, dass die Helme den Kids gefallen müssen; ob nun, weil die beste Freundin den gleichen hat oder die coolen Typen mit den Tricks, ist bei jedem Kind wieder unterschiedlich.
> ...



Gut erkannt 
Ich hab mich da wohl etwas missverstaendlich ausgedrueckt. Ich meinte mit "coolen" Typen natuerlich die, die die Kinder gut finden, und nicht die Eltern. Als wir fuer unseren Grossen den ersten Helm fuers laufrad gekauft haben, war auch wichtig, dass da viele Autobilder drauf waren, und sonst nix.

 @robby: Obwohl ich bei den Verstellmoeglichkeiten per Pads bei den jetzigen Helmen unserer Kinder auch skeptisch war bin ich doch angenehm überascht. Der Schaumstoff der Pads ist relativ fest und ziemlich formstabil. Voellig anders als bei meinem Helm vor (oh gott oh gott!) nunmehr 20 Jahren. Die Padtechnik ist anscheinend auch nicht stehengeblieben. Ich hoffe, die Hleme gehen naechstes Jahr noch, dann waeren es 3 jahre, die sie gehalten haben. Wie lange halten sie so bei Euch, falls Ihr schon so lange Erfahrungen habt?


Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (4. Januar 2013)

Wir haben mit KED den kleinsten Helm genommen, der gepasst hat. Beim Helm auf Zuwachs zu kaufen sieht albern aus, macht Probleme in Hänger und Kindersitz wegen hinteren Überhang und bringt vermutlich auch nicht die optimale Sicherheit. Denke mal, der Helm wird letztlich 2 Jahre passen, dann kriegt ihn die kleine Schwester und der nächste wird gekauft.

Rein mechanisch sollte er die 2x2 Jahre auch überleben.

Mit Pads einstellen kenne ich vom Aerohelm und finde es sehr suboptimal. Ist irgendwie nicht dauerhaft bequem (ok, beim Aerohelm sicherlich fast egal) und bei Kindern wo man öfter nachstellen muss auch eigentlich nicht komfortabel. Wir ziehen öfter mal ne Helmmütze drunter je nach Außentemperaturen. Da kann ich doch nicht jedesmal die Pads neu sortieren?!


----------



## acmecorp (11. Januar 2013)

batida78 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt einen gefunden, der die drei genannten (es  gibt ja noch mehr) erfüllt, also für Wintersport und Fahrrad genommen  werden kann: Bern Helme (click)
> Die  sehen schick aus, finde ich, scheinen gut zu sein (hab viele sehr  positive Rezensionen im Netz gefunden), und man kann alternativ den  Sonnenvisor oder einen Mützeneinsatz reinklippen (und auch einen  Goggle-Halter anschrauben). Was haltet Ihr von den Bern Helmen? Hat  jemand so einen?


Also auf deren Website springt mir gleich mal ein Foto entgegen, wo die Helme komplett im Nacken sitzen. Das spricht nun nicht gerade für den Hersteller. Belüftung scheint mir für den Sommer auch zu gering und einen Helm der sich nur über Pads anpassen lässt, würde ich nie kaufen.
Unsere Kinder haben beide je einen Uvex Junior. Lassen sich für beide perfekt einstellen (Tochter 9, länglicher schmaler Kopf, Sohn 4, runder Kopf) und sind scheinbar cool genug.  Beim Sohnemann passt im Winter auch eine normale Mütze drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (11. Januar 2013)

Für unsere Kinder haben wir Helme von Alpina angeschafft. Die Kleine hat einen aus dieser Junior-Serie, die Große (10Jahre) einen Frauenhelm in kleiner Größe. Man sieht ja recht flott am Kopfumfang in welchem Bereich man da schauen muß. Wie schon gesagt wurde, er muß passen und was taugen. Ich würde für die Kids kein Billig-Mist kaufen. Wenn man was mehr anlegt, sitzen die Teile bequemer und wenn sie noch brauchbar aussehen werden sie lieber getragen...wobei das im Moment (noch) selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## batida78 (12. Januar 2013)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Also auf deren Website springt mir gleich mal ein Foto entgegen, wo die Helme komplett im Nacken sitzen. Das spricht nun nicht gerade für den Hersteller.



Ja, das Foto ist mir auch aufgefallen.  Ich habe mir die Bern Helme auch noch einmal genauer angeschaut, und es ist so, dass dieser Sonnenvisor eine Art gepolstertes Stirnband mit Schirm dran ist, das in den Helm reingeknöpft wird. An dessen Rückseite (am Hinterkopf) befindet sich ein Klettverschluss, der in der Weite ein wenig verstellt werden kann. So ein Inlay ohne Schirm gibt es auch, aber nicht in Europa. Das Fleece Winter Inlay, das auch die Ohren bedeckt, gibt es derzeit auch nirgendwo (Lieferschwierigkeiten durch den Hersteller wg. Materialfehler...). Ohne Inlay ist der Helm nicht zu gebrauchen, und anpassen kann man ihn kaum an die Kopfform. Es ist also Glückssache, ob er passt, und das ist mir zu unsicher.

Ich tendiere jetzt stark zu dem Uvex Uvision Junior, den haben hier ja auch schon einige empfohlen, und den hat auch unser Fahrradhändler um die Ecke, wenn auch nicht in meinem Lieblings-Mädchendesign: click. Aber wir hatten schon mal ein Modell aus der Reihe auf und es passte super; werden nachher wohl nochmal zum Laden fahren und aufprobieren.


----------



## robby (29. Januar 2013)

Na, welcher Helm ist es denn nun geworden?


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

meine beiden Mädels sind mit Giro Flume unterwegs.

Gruß Kai


----------



## batida78 (30. Januar 2013)

Hey! Haben nun diesen hier (click) beim Fahrradladen um die Ecke gekauft. Das Flower Design, auf das ich in meinem letzten Beitrag verlinkt habe, ist leider nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen, aber der jetzt ist auch OK, finde ich. Und sitzt gut, hat Beleuchtung und müsste eigentlich laaaange passen, denn der geht bis 57cm (meine Tochter hat jetzt 53).

LG!


----------



## Pan Tau (1. Februar 2013)

batida78 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, welche Helme Ihr habt / empfehlen könnt? Mir  gefällt diese Helmform wie beim Nutcase schon gut eigentlich...



Mein Tochter fährt aktuell das Modell MountX vona Abus: http://www.abus.com/Sicherheit-Unterwegs/Fahrraeder/Helme/Kids-Babys/MountX

Vorteile:
- Gutes Verstellsystem mit "feiner" Anpassung
- Integriertes LED-Licht - kein Rücklichtersatz, aber als zusätzliches Licht durchaus ok
- Relativ leicht
- In zahlreichen Designs erhältlich

Mein mittlerer Sohn fährt aktuell das Modell Faction von Bell: http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/helmets/bmx/faction

Vorteil:
- Klares Go der Stylepolizei

Nachteil:
- Lässt sich relativ schlecht einstellen - zumindest auf den Kopf meines Sohnes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batida78 (5. Februar 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Mein mittlerer Sohn fährt aktuell das Modell Faction von Bell: http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/helmets/bmx/faction
> 
> Vorteil:
> - Klares Go der Stylepolizei
> ...



Das Problem hatten wir auch mit unserem Little Nutty. Die Stylepolizei hat uns auch immer direkt durchgewunken , aber der ging auch absolut nicht vernünftig einzustellen bei uns. Das Rad am Hinterkopf war auch schwer zu greifen und zu drehen. Ähnliches hatte ich auch irgendwo von Bell gelesen, sonst hätte ich auch zu gern einen gekauft...


----------



## Tomt (23. Februar 2013)

Mein Sohn (3) fährt mit nem Scott Spunto, sitzt relativ sicher, läßt sich recht gut einstellen. Für ihn bequem und ich bin zufrieden. Und...er sieht nicht krampfhaft albern aus.


----------

